# Cars that sound too good



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Hearing thses makes want to say sod it and fit a dual n1 kakimoto! These cars sound so awesome :bowdown1:

This just sounds so sweet:bowdown1:





At one point it sounds like a war has just broken out!:bowdown1: is just ridiculous at 44 seconds!





Was loving the sound of this e92 m3 although it sounds conservative compared to the prior clips.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

That murcielago sounds amazing!!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

andyc said:


> That murcielago sounds amazing!!


Would love to drive the road at 27secs onwards although would hate to have a car coming the other way. Lots of reversing! The backfire is just epic!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

someones been reading speedhunters 

R-SV is awesome


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Things start to get interesting at 2mins!
YouTube - Porsche GT3 RS "PETFROG" Compilation

Carrera GT, yum.
YouTube - Porsche Carrera GT with AWE Tuning Straight Pipes In Action

GT3, loverly!
YouTube - ????? GT3??????? PORSCHE GT3 CUP

Twin Turbo Gallardo.
YouTube - 850rwhp Lamborghini TwinTurbo Gallardo Spyder!!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

robsm said:


> someones been reading speedhunters
> 
> R-SV is awesome


In every religion it is the job of the deciples to spread the gospel :chuckle:

That Carrera GT sounds immense. The highways and tunnels look heavenly too :smokin:
Reminds me of when I was driving through Rouen in France. Some awesome tunnels and underpasses. Sounded like a gun battle had erupted in the city!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

that firts video sound awesome
But lisen this
YouTube - 091218_TESTDAY_OKAYAMA


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

When your just feet away from Andy burtons cosworth v6 the sound is crazy































You have to love anti-lag


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

That RS-V! :bowdown1:

Lexus LFA


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

The woman behind the camera sounded like she got a little moist when the LFA engine was turned over :chuckle:

Those clips are brilliant. That Cossie Escort with the anti lag is class. Noise is immense. The f50 on the old Reims pit straight is pure filth also:bowdown1:. Some people seem to forget its not a real circuit anymore


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I love that Lambo R-SV. I've replayed that video about 10 times now, absolutely gorgeous! The Zonda R is amazing too, I think that any V12 sounds immense especially a Merlin or Griffin V12!

The Audi S1 is just amazing, the amount of hours I've spent on YouTube looking at this car is rediculous, sounds even better when you're standing next to one without a noise restricted exhaust!

Here's a few more:






The sound of this R33 in this classic video just does it for me from the lumpy idle to the intensity of the gear changes and the way the sound echos all around!






Best F1 car sound:






Another classic Group B sound:
















VW Golf mk2 with VAG I5 fitted (contains plenty of swearing):






F355 on the rollers running through the gears:






Mazda 787b:






Awesome sound from both engine and the transmission whine!






That's some off the top of my head...


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I do like the sound of rotaries

Furai Concept





Quad Rotor


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

got to admit that when i gum balled a murcielago across America,the sound was something ill never forget especially when we were in built up areas


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The F50 within the F40/F50 video is immense!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

YouTube - Porsche Carrera GT with AWE straight pipes


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Here few
YouTube - CRIMINALS honda VS Nicolas Kiesa Skyline!

YouTube - Bmw e30 328i 24v Turbo 685hp/731nm

YouTube - e30 turbo testing

YouTube - Audi S1 Quattro

YouTube - SVA imports old drag car


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

few more

YouTube - R34 GTR 560 KW 25 Psi 'The Jetters Edge' Project Finished

YouTube - Brutal Audi UR Quattro

YouTube - 2010.5.3 ?????FSW????????? BNR32?????

:runaway:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

kismo gets my vote


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Isnt this a part of the old le-mans track.
YouTube - Sound of Ferrari - F50 F40 amazing sound


GTR RGT

LOOOOL I am in the picture of nico´s 34 on your avatar...
Me in the red peak performeance jacket


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

heres few bure N/A
YouTube - Ferrari F50 GT1 racing on track

YouTube - F50 GT1 Fontana

YouTube - Ferrari f50 gt1 dyno

:runaway:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This is the loudess straight cut gearbox in history





sNxlb77w080&feature

2iGP058AGBc&feature

e67rHPl6U8A&feature

zF919eR_oE4&feature

_kTB_lCcVdU&feature

FddUQcIyeug&feature

ReLzv-u1agc&feature

x5q25E39QSM&feature

H7irBAwOYBo&feature


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Isnt this a part of the old le-mans track.


Its the old pit/grandstand in Reims. It's just a public road now and the locals put a scheme together to get the grandstand and other remaining building refurbed. Should've went there last time I was in France. Allt that's left of the circuit now is 2 long straights really.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

American muscle always sounds good. Turn down the bass or your house will fall down!:bowdown1:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Reims back in it's hay days
















The sound is amazing in this video


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

These 599's just look the nuts. Sound a bit ok too 





Astons' are a bit pornographic as well


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

YouTube - Beautiful Noise Loud Audi Quattro SWB Keith Edwards Prescott Speed Hill climb.

Audi :squintdan


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Skyline R34 GT-R Street Racing
YouTube - ***x202a;Skyline R34 GT-R Street Racing***x202c;‏

THE-LOWDOWN.COM Meet - R34 GTR Launch Control "RB28"
YouTube - ***x202a;THE-LOWDOWN.COM Meet - R34 GTR Launch Control "RB28"***x202c;‏
:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

sädde said:


> Skyline R34 GT-R Street Racing
> YouTube - ***x202a;Skyline R34 GT-R Street Racing***x202c;‏
> 
> THE-LOWDOWN.COM Meet - R34 GTR Launch Control "RB28"
> ...


What exhaust does he have in the second video?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

GTR RGT said:


> What exhaust does he have in the second video?


I dont no, there isn't nothing info


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Even a 1487cc engine can sound good


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

sädde said:


> I dont no, there isn't nothing info


:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Shoot me down in flames if you will, but an Escort RS Turbo running big boost sounds great IMO :/


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with rs turbos. nice clean white s1 with some 5 spokes and magnex exhaust:thumbsup:.
Those r34's are too bad. Had me looking at an Amuse Titan R1 system :smokin:


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sry your all wrong

YouTube - ‪Aston Martin DBR 9‬‏

but i have to admit the first lambo is AWESOME!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what a well tuned 4AGE sounds like on the track: YouTube - ‪Pure N2 AE86 240HP Track Attack‬‏


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> This is what a well tuned 4AGE sounds like on the track: YouTube - ***x202a;Pure N2 AE86 240HP Track Attack***x202c;‏


the blue one from last week


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

these maybe sound bad and vid is old
YouTube - ‪Insane Crazy Loud BMW M3 GTR Race Car!‬‏


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

sädde said:


> these maybe sound bad and vid is old
> YouTube - ***x202a;Insane Crazy Loud BMW M3 GTR Race Car!***x202c;‏


That noise is just tooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

They sound much better in person!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

This car give me and the rest of the drifting community goosbumps. 

Mad Mikes 26B Quad Rotor RX7











Mentaltastic


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

some rotors old
YouTube - ‪Mazda 787B onboard lap with Johnny Herbert at Le Mans 2011‬‏


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Double post here is one possibly best vid in youtube
***x202a;110501?GlobalAuto34r?incar***x202c;‏ - YouTube

more 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM8T3Of4T1Y

one more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m9miT5_E6A

Some Zonda R sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8IG_imu2g


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Shoot me down in flames if you will, but an Escort RS Turbo running big boost sounds great IMO :/


Too bad you cant hear it then  :clap:






(Sorry, just had to... But i acctualy agree, they do sound awesome!)


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Cede 190E with some light mods...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU9mQ7z5JVQ&feature=related


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

I really love the sound of a single turbo RB26... It sounds really angry. Also an EJ25 with a proper exhaust.


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

a single turbo RB sounds ANGRY! I'm trying to post a link, but I'm too new 
but if you search "skyline from hell (burnout)" in youtube, you'll see what I mean...


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Same car who is in here THE-LOWDOWN.COM Meet - R34 GTR Launch Control "RB28" 

Some power bench
***x202a;Powertune R34 GT-R***x202c;‏ - YouTube

Drag trip
***x202a;R34 GTR vs Capri Final in off street drag finals Powercruise Eatern Creek 2011***x202c;‏ - YouTube

More big bower
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYok03NTFb4&feature=relmfu


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This makes me want one!

***x202a;Ferrari 355 Chiptuning by Chipracing***x202c;‏ - YouTube


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

BsZ59KG91E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BsZ59KG91E&feature=share
Such a nice f40. Flame action almost as good as me in Limehouse Link Tunnel


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

*New AutoSelect street tuned racer*

120716?SUZUKA?R34 BD? - YouTube :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Might get slated here but the high revving Honda four pots sound amazing. The B18C6 found in the Integra DC2 is my favourite.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Aaron's 10second Drag GTR R32 Skyline - YouTube
Aaron's 10second Drag GTR R32 Skyline

This looks mazing, but noo high boost dyno
R34 GTR dyno test - Future Racing - YouTube


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

*MR MAD R34 GT-R in for a tidy up.*

MR MAD R34 GT-R in for a tidy up. - YouTube
What a sound:bowdown1:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Lovely 34 Sound...








Aventador......


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

some beautiful sounding GTRs there opcorn:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

my faves!
Nissan Skyline R32 GTR T78 FLY BY - YouTube

This is just pure ear porn!
BCNR33 GT-R T78-33D - YouTube

And this has to be the best vid of mad mikes rx7 
Mad Mike RedBull RX7 - Spitting Flames With No Exhaust - Team NZ Promo 2012 - YouTube

And sticking with the 4 Rotor you cant beat Carl Thompson's turbo'd quad!
26b 4Rotor Turbo GS300 - YouTube


----------

